
What Makes the ‘Perfect Team’ and How We Built Our Own - SquareBalls
https://medium.com/bambuu/what-makes-the-perfect-team-and-how-we-built-our-own-3a15754b3f9
======
geewee
I don't know about 'the perfect team' \- but I definitely feel like there's a
lot of things that you 'forget' to talk about in your day-to-day work unless
you explicitly dedicate time to it.

------
DrReinhold
We do something similar at my place, it's a great way to make sure our dev
discussions stay on track, and when they derail we go "we need to talk about
this at the next sit-down, not here".

